# 2020 scb s22



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**JOIN the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center**

2020 SCB S22 being pushed by a Mercury 300hp ProXS 4stroke (31 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This Speed Machine is rigged with the following notable options and accessories.

-	Simrad NSS9 Evo3 w/Total Scan Transducer & Navionics Platinum Plus Map Chip
-	Minn Kota 24v 80lb Terrova w/Quick Release Bracket
-	Minn Kota Precision 3bank Battery Charger w/110v plug
-	(1) Odyssey Cranking Battery (2) Optima Trolling Motor Batteries
-	JL Audio Media Master 50
-	(2) Pair of JL Audio M6-770 Titanium Sport Grill Speakers
-	JL Audio M400/4 Amp
-	Bobs Jackplate 
-	Lenco Trim Tabs w/LED indicator switch
-	Added Tulip Rod Holders to Seat Frame
-	Black Carbon Fiber wrapped bucket seats
-	All aluminum powder coated matte black

SHARP looking S22 rigged out properly for any serious angler. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $89,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

